# Power Clear 418



## Levesque87 (Feb 9, 2013)

Hello.

I have the single stage power clear 418. I bought it a month ago. Used it one time and now it will not start. I drained the fuel out of it, brought in the basement over night. It is 50-60 degrees in the basement. It will run for a short minute with the choke in the middle setting. Soon as I put the choke off it runs for a minute or 2, then dies out. It wont take a load on the engine. I pull the handle back and it dies out. 

Not really sure what to do, I cant seem to find my car under the 23 inches of snow we got. I talked to my local toro dealer, where I bought it and he said drain the carb. Still nothing.


----------



## Oldphil (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi is this a new machine? Did it run fine the last time you used it? My bet is fuel flow, could be clogged main jet, inlet float valve, leaking primer. I would remove the carbs float bowl, the main jet is in the cast tube that sticks down. First turn off the fuel then pull the bowl, turn the fuel on for a second or two to see if gas flows freely. If you have good flow the check the main jet. Did you shut it off last time without running it out of fuel using the shut off, I learned many years back not to shut the machines off just shut the fuel off and let them run dry. That eliminates two things, possible crank case flooding from a sticky float valve and pretty much does away with varnish build up in the float bowl which clogs the main jet.

Phil


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i would take it back to the dealer as soon as possable if the machine is a month old, heck its still new


----------

